# Chart help ttc while bf-ing did I O?



## Kiwimumma (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi ladies,

Any experienced charters care to look at my chart? We are ttc #3 in a relaxed manner as AF hasn't returned yet but I have been taking a low dose of vitex to encourage her return

I've been charting and FF gave me crosshairs on Xmas day then removed them now it's given me a new set. I've felt pmsy and tired but I expected af before O when its post partum. My temps are not as high as before I had my baby. My son still wakes at night sometimes so temps are not always great but I decided just to enter them anyway.


----------

